# Vac



## cornfused (Sep 23, 2003)

Just starting on my first Case, a VAC, the serial plate is missing. Is there any way to find the numbers without this?:stupid:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cornfused _
> *Just starting on my first Case, a VAC, the serial plate is missing. Is there any way to find the numbers without this?:stupid: *


cornused,
Lot of the other Case models also had the serial number located on the engine flange by the air cleaner. I know the S's, D's, LA's 500's and up to the 900's had the serial number located there. 

I may not be sure as I thougt I had been told tractors built at the Rock Island plant didn't have tat option because Continental mortors were building the engine for case up till June 1947. If the serial number isn't located on the engine flange one may identify it with in a certain time period as Case made changes on them in their production years from 1942-1953. 

Of coarse case also had the VAC-11 which was a single front wheel row-crop tractor. Had the Vac-12 which was produced from 1951-1953 production. The Vac -13 was an adjustable wide front row-crop tractor. Then the last was the VAC-14 which was a low profile row-crop tractor with an adjustable wide front. The Vac-14 was built in 1953 and 1954 only. Hope I haven't confused you. Thanks for posting.
caseman-d
PS: if any other case fans has any additional information feel free to reply, I'm always open to learn more about Case also.


----------



## cornfused (Sep 23, 2003)

All I have found so far is the engine number and a few casting numbers. Thanks for the info!:thumbsup:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cornfused _
> *All I have found so far is the engine number and a few casting numbers. Thanks for the info!:thumbsup: *


I talked with another case person and he informed me that thay may have a casting date somewhere on the tractor. If you could find that casting date it would put you with in a couple of years. He wasn't sure where that casting date may be located .
caseman-d


----------

